# PATCH 3.3 FILMDREH auf dem Realm YSERA



## ItchyDD (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi ich suche für Donnerstag 23.15  Uhr noch leute zum Filmdreh einer Schlachtzugszene vor der Eiskronenzitadelle. *60 Leute haben bereits zugesagt*, kommt schon da geht noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - für nähere Infos /w me ingame, schick ne ingame post oder schreib einfach hier die namen rein die ich einladen kann

P.S.: Alles was ihr mitbringen müsst is das beste Equipt, ein Reittier sowie eine gewissen ernsthaftigkeit, weil is schon Herausforderung genug das zu organisieren

mfg


----------

